# Ipsa scienpotestas est. / Velle est posse.



## teags.84

How do you pronounce these phrases?

Ipsa scienpotestas est

and

Velle est posse

Thank you

Moderation note:
Please include your question both in the title and the post itself.  Thread titles may be edited for redefining the scope of the thread, correcting typos and other reasons to make the thread more searchable and poster-friendly.  It is, therefore, important for the original question to remain unchanged in the main body of the post.


----------



## Whodunit

Although I'm not sure what the first phrase should mean (I have no idea wghat scienpotestas is), here's my guide on pronunciation:

ipsa = ip (as in t*ip*) + sa (as in *Sa*turday)
scienpotestas = ski (as in *ski*ll) + en (as in *en*d) + potent + las (as in BE *las*t)
est = est (as in bigg*est*)

velle = vellu (as in *vellu*m)
est = see above
posse = posse (as in *posse*t)


----------



## vachecow

I think it would be correct in the second phrase if you ellided the firt 2 words together.
"vellest posse"


----------



## virgilio

Just to add a caveat to Whodunit's excellent response: be careful to pronounce double consonants as modern Italians do:
that is:
(1) articulate the first of the two
(2) don't articulate the second but hold the first for the length of two.

If you're a musician, it's just like a pair of 'legato' or 'tied' notes.

If you're English, pronouncing double consonants will not come naturally to you. You'll have to practise.
If you don't practise, you can forget the wonderful rhythms of Ovid and Virgil.

Virgilio


----------



## pacobabel

velle has to be pronounced not like *v*ellum but u + e (or better, english w + spanish e, i.e., /e/, like in french tour eiff*e*l; sorry, my english is no good). that's clear when you read latin inscriptions where words like vultus are wirtten VLTVS, with just an V at the beginning.
p.


----------



## Whodunit

pacobabel said:


> velle has to be pronounced not like *v*ellum but u + e (or better, english w + spanish e, i.e., /e/, like in french tour eiff*e*l; sorry, my english is no good). that's clear when you read latin inscriptions where words like vultus are wirtten VLTVS, with just an V at the beginning.
> p.


 
Yes, that's correct. We should also remark that the _l_ in _vellum_ is different from the Latin one in _velle_. In English, you pronounce a dark [ɫ], in Latin, it should have been "brighter" ([l])


----------



## virgilio

paco,
       What if "v" and "u" were written the same. Inscription writers often find it necessary to abbreviate what they write for reasons of space.
No crees posible que el escultor haya hecho una sola "V" para representar las dos.
En el idioma arabe se ve algo parecido- lengua en la quale normalmente las vocales cortas no se escriben.
(Please excuse my defective Spanish!)
It is not uncommon for speakers of a language to pronounce letters which are not written.

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## pacobabel

Virgilio,
Efectivamente, puede tratarse de una especie de "abreviación, lo cual indica, precisamente, que la persona que escribió ese epígrafe no distinguía diferencia alguna entre la primera y la segunda V: para él, V+V= V, porque ambas sonaban igual o parecido: la primera sonaba como W inglesa, la segunda como U española. Lo que quiero decir es que la grafía latina u o v (tanto da, es efectivamente lo mismo) no sonaba en ningún caso como la v de lenguas románicas como el francés (i.e. fricativa bilabial sonora), sino como la w inglesa (que también es bilabial pero no fricativa). Con el tiempo ambos sonidos se fueron asimilando, como demuestran las confusiones epigráficas entre V y B (porque V ya sonaba como una fricativa, muy cercana a la B, sobre todo a una B como por ejemplo la española en "la *b*ata", donde, al estar en posición intervocálica, no es propiamente oclusiva sino aproximante, es decir, muy suave). Pero no en latín clásico de registro culto. Además de la epigrafía se podrían buscar textos plautinos donde se juegue con ese tipo de confusión: es posible que se encontraran pero ahora no tengo tiempo.

Se me ocurren otros ejemplos típicos: por ejemplo, la conservación de la o breve (que generalmente se cerró en u) precedida de u inicial, muy extendida en palabras como uolt (por uult), uolgus (por uulgus), etc., justamente para evitar que se desdibujaran las formas uulgus o uult, que en la práctica debían sonar ulgus/ult. Un texto bien editado no normalizará esas formas en uult, uulgus, porque los mejores manuscritos las dan como uolt, uolgus.

Inversamente: palabras como deuos evolucionaron a deus (que en origen es deuus, cf. scr. devah)

Por otra parte, los gramáticos nos dan noticias de que la gente del pueblo decía equs (por equus), rius (por riuus), etc.

Siento haber escrito en español. Si no entendieras bien dímelo y hago un esfuerzo.
Chao, and thank you so much because of your interest in the subject!

p.


----------

